# Audi Fleet discounts?



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

In addition to the 3 TT forums I follow, I also follow a BMW forum for the 1 and 2 series. I follow the 1 because my son has one and I follow the 2 because an M240 convertible is the biggest contender to another TT roadster for me if I were to get another car (no plans at the moment). In following these boards, I've learned that the best deal you can get on an Audi is about 6% which you can get "no haggle" if you are an ACNA member (except for the TTRS). This is about dealer invoice.

A good BMW deal is around 9%, 3% below invoice, because BMW gives dealers a lot of holdback etc payments for each sale. What strikes me is that on top of that 9% discount you can also score one of several "fleet" discounts. For example, AARP membership gets an extra $1500 off the final negotiated price and there are apparently several others (you can only apply one to each sale). The AARP discount is interesting because you can join at any age and folks are literally applying on line at the dealership for $16 to get the discount. With the various BMW discounts, you can buy an M240 which is on almost everyone's 10 best list for less than a base TT -6%. Yeah the 2 interior pales in comparison to the TT but conversely the base TT performance pales in comparison to the M240.

Anyone aware of any Audi fleet discounts?


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

You can get a 6% discount off MSRP on TT and TTS's if you are a Audi Club North America but not the RS cars.


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

Yes, he's aware of that. "In following these boards, I've learned that the best deal you can get on an Audi is about 6% which you can get "no haggle" if you are an ACNA member (except for the TTRS). This is about dealer invoice."



GaBoYnFla said:


> You can get a 6% discount off MSRP on TT and TTS's if you are a Audi Club North America but not the RS cars.


Often Audi Loyalty ($500 - $1k) and sometimes also fleet discounts such as USAA (got one on my daughter's Mini but don't see one at present for Audi).

I've configured many Bimmers and they're almost always a better bang for the buck than Audi's, but Audi interiors always win me over, and after all that's where you spend most of your time.


----------

